# "Connection to cutting master 2 timeout" ?



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

Well still trying to cut my first thing with my new Graphtec CE5000.
I have installed everything and have done a test cut, to get the correct offset.

Now, im using Illustrator CS3 and have opened a new file and just typed one Letter, like C.
I go to File>Cutting master 2>Cut/Plot and I just get an error message saying "Connection to cutting master 2 timeout, try again?" 

I tried to get around it by going File>Print and changing from my printer to the Graphtec, when i do this and go print the Grpahtec makes a wirring noise like it is about to do something, then just does nothing.

I searched the forums and someone a while back said they had this problem and it was due to Zonealarm clocked the communication between Illi and the plotter.
Ive tried turning Zone alarm off, same problem still. 
Also just restarted Zone Alarm and gave Cutting Master 2 full access to everything. Still doesnt cut.

Any other ideas anyone?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

Are you using Vista?

I have the same problem but right now I have to log in as admin and it works fine. I use Corel x3 but it may be Vista. Dont you just love Windows Vishtar?....NOT!!


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

No im using XP with service pack 2.

Been on the phone to Graphtec tech support all day, they know what the problem is (something is blocking the communication between the Illlustrator plug in and the Plotter). But they dont know how to fix it.
Ive completly removed my firewall, AntiVirus and turned off the standard windows XP firewall, then reinstalled Cutting Master 2, and it still doesnt work.
Was then told to try the newest release of Cutting Master 2, which is version 1.5. That didnt work either

So apparently something is blocking my communication link, but i dont have anything running on my PC at all.

I really need some help, ive had this set up for over 3 days now and still havent been able to cut anything


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

You mean you actually talked to a human at graphtec? I have a similar problem and haven't gotten any response either by phone or email. I just finaly decided to purchase the flexi starter and hoping it will import what I do in corel. I did have good response from uscutter, where I bought the cutter but they haven't gotten much help from graphtec themselves and they don't have enough experiance with the software to figure it out. I hope you have better luck than I have had, or at least more money to get a good software for your work. The robomaster doesn't seem to be much good but I'm open to anybody telling AND showing me different.


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

Terry where are you based? 
It sounds like you are in the states, im in the UK and so far the guys at Graphtec have been very helpful, like i said earlier they do Know WHAT the problem is, however over the phone they cant see what part of my computer is restricting communication to the cutter

As for buying more software, I already have Illustrator CS3, I definatly wont be buying anything else as it does all I need, if I could just get this *&%!*£ Cutting master plug in to work!


----------



## barondro (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I don't know if this helps but here is my story.
I had the same problem as you have. Illustrator CS3 connection timeout to Cutting Master 2 v 1.5. 
One exception. My setup was working for couple of days with no glitches. Than suddenly I got this error message.
Tried to disable zone alarm. avg... - problem persists. 
Finally I remembered I just have installed Advanced System Care Free from iobit and "cleaned, tweaked" my system with it. So I restored my comp to pre-Advanced System Care point and now everything is back to normal. Cutting without glitches. 
Needless to say, I removed Advanced System "Care" from my comp and never wanna see it again. 
Don't know what ASC removed from my registry or maybe some "unused" file, but I hope it will give you a different direction to look for your solution. Good luck.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I already surrendered to my ignorance and bought the flexi starter. It may turn out to be a double edged sword as if I get profitable,(yea, dream on) I might need the capabilities of the flexi pro later on and will already be familiar with some of it. I may turn more to the sign side of things as I'm not as much an artistic type as mechanical and that may turn out to be more my niche because I would as soon build something as design it, but whatever makes a few bucks.Thanks and good luck.
Terry
PS
I also don't want any kind of setup that might be fragileor flakey and as much trouble as I have had just trying to get the cutting master plug-in to work and the fact that graphtec knows about the problem without any idea to fix it, I figure a better program thats solid would be the best way to go. 
Terry


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

Is it connected via USB, or serial? Sometimes if you change connection from USB, to serial, all your troubles are over, sometimes.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Its usb. I don't have serial on my laptop. Which may not be a problem soon. I have a wrecker and will probably go back to doing repo work along with my shirts and sign works and I use the laptop in the truck for the streets and maps software to know where I want to go.
I recieved the Flexi starter and it does what I want it to.The Flexi doesn't seem to be able to output the gppl as the graphtec seems to want but when I changed it to hpgl, it worked OK. I say OK cause I'm having trouble getting it to cut the way I lay it out in the software. I lay it out to cut like an old scroll document would read, but it cuts like it was laid out on a banner type,(along the side ) and uses a lot of vinyl. I know I saw somewhere that someone had a similar problem if I can find the post. Maybe I can fix it easy but will fix it one way or the other.


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

barondro said:


> Hi, I don't know if this helps but here is my story.
> I had the same problem as you have. Illustrator CS3 connection timeout to Cutting Master 2 v 1.5.
> One exception. My setup was working for couple of days with no glitches. Than suddenly I got this error message.
> Tried to disable zone alarm. avg... - problem persists.
> ...


Hey,

many thanks for the suggestions. I have never heard of the software that caused your problems, but yes it got me thinking I may have a problem with soemthing in the registry of my computer or something? I doubt it however as my pc runs great and I never have a problem with anything else.

Im yet to try the seriel cable option however im going to give that a go tomorrow. If that doesnt fix it then I really dont know what other options I have.

If anyone else has any other suggestions please let me know.

Thank all


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

UPDATE: Just received my null modem seriel cable in the post this morning. 
Just removed all software and drivers relating to the plotter and reinstalled, this connecting via seriel.
Guess what, same problem when i select cut/plot from illustrator. Have had this cutter for over 2 weeks now and its still not working.
Thinking of reformating my PC but dont really want to have to do this. Any other suggestions?


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

b
u
m
p


Anyone got any other advice or things I could try......


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Please help with this problem. Cutting Master won't do anything when I click on the cut/plot part of the launcher. The registration mark part of the program at least launches when I click on it from the little rocket icon but not the cut/plot. I have uninstalled and reinstalled three time and a fourth time with the newer version from the graphtecamerica.com website and still nothing. I am loosing options as far as other work due to wifes failing health so I need to get thie right without spending any more money. Thanks and good luck.
Terry


----------



## alexanderbg (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, I have a same problem CM plug in whit Corel and Illustrator.
I resolved for me this problem. 

First I tray to reinstall a Cutting Master, but the problem was here again.

I uninstall the Cutting Master and after this, open 'regedit' whit search "Cuting Master" - there I delete everi string whit Cutting Master.
After that I install again Cutting Master 2. In finish wizard have a one question "Reset old preferences" or something - and I reset it. 
So after that the windows firewall ask to unblock a Cutting mater - Yes. So now work. 

Maybe have a *easy *way to put to exceptions in Windows firewall directly: C:\Program Files\Cutting Master 2 1.60\Program\App2.exe this now persist in my exception list whit programs in firewall ... 

SO thats it ... Tell me if this work for you 

PS: Sorry for my bad English, but my country is far away from england spoken countries 
Greats from Bulgaria !!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank Alexander. I solved this problem. the real problem was a cheapskate owner (me).My problem turned out to be that I was using a version of Corel Draw that did not have all the features of the retail version. The student and OEM versions don't have the VB run time tools and won't do everything the retail versions meaning plugins don't work.


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

Updating this thread because I just had the same problem sending from Illustrator CS5.
My solution was completely tuning off ESET Smart Sec. firewall.

Took me an hour to try that.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

you don't have to turn off the firewall, just look for the list of programs that make any kind of connection to another program or equipment and allow unlimited access to your graphics program that is trying to connect with cutting master.


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

Yea, I'll set that up tomorrow. Turning it off was the only quick way to get rid of my frustration


----------



## tauqsz (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello Everybody.

i was facing the same problem of connection to cutting master timeout.

All you have to do it go to Start>All Programs>cutting master>preference manager

then click on Load

THEN EXIT

now open cutting master 

it will ask you which machine, select your model

select USB

then ok.

now try to open . 

All works.


----------

